# Need help with shift linkages



## astrosandgtos (Apr 24, 2017)

Howdy all, I am trying to finish my 65 gto and get it on the road but I don't know how to find compatible shift linkages. The transmission is a 4 speed saginaw and I have the original hurst shifter in it. The original linkages were for a muncie four speed so they do not fit. Does anyone know if/where I can find linkages that will fit?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

astrosandgtos said:


> Howdy all, I am trying to finish my 65 gto and get it on the road but I don't know how to find compatible shift linkages. The transmission is a 4 speed saginaw and I have the original hurst shifter in it. The original linkages were for a muncie four speed so they do not fit. Does anyone know if/where I can find linkages that will fit?



You may have to search around on the net. Found this: http://www.advanceadapters.com/downloads/715628.pdf

Ebay: Saginaw 4 Speed Hurst Shifter Linkage Rods Set W/ Shift Levers | eBay


----------

